# Αναζητείται η γενική πληθυντικού της λέξης "συνεργάτις" στα νεοελληνικά



## hellex (Sep 28, 2011)

Μπορεί κάποιος από το forum να με βοηθήσει σχετικά με το πως αποδίδεται στη νεοελληνική, μονολεκτικά, η γενική πληθυντικού της λέξης "συνεργάτις (θηλ. του συνεργάτης); 
Aπό το λεξισκόπιο προκύπτει ότι το "συνεργάτιδα, συνεργάτισσα, συνεργάτρια" δεν έχει γενική πληθυντικού":inno:



Μήπως η δυσαρμονία αυτή σημαίνει ότι αναζητείται, στη νεοελληνική, λέξη και για το "συνεργάτις"; 
συνεργάτις=συνεργάτιδα,συνεργάτισσα,συνεργάτρια


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με το Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής (δηλ. το λεξικό του Ινστιτούτου Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών, Ίδρυμα Μανώλη Τριανταφυλλίδη, η γραμματική του οποίου διδάσκεται και στα σχολεία) το ουσιαστικό «συνεργάτης» έχει δύο θηλυκά, το _συνεργάτρια_ και το _συνεργάτιδα_. Ο πίνακας κλιτικών παραδειγμάτων του ίδιου λεξικού δείχνει ότι έχουν γενική πληθυντικού. 

Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό, και αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, το _συνεργάτρια_ (Ο27) έχει γενική πληθυντικού _συνεργατριών_, και το _συνεργάτιδα_ (Ο28) έχει γενική πληθυντικού _συνεργάτιδων_.

Επίσης, και διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, νομίζω ότι το _συνεργάτις_ δεν είναι λέξη της κοινής νεοελληνικής, αλλά της καθαρεύουσας, επομένως πρέπει να διορθώσουμε τον τίτλο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Ας μην κρίνουμε τα πράγματα από μια παράλειψη του Λεξισκόπιου. Τη διορθώνει στα λήμματα _εργάτρια_ (_εργατριών_), _αγρότισσα_ (_αγροτισσών_). Θα έβαζα κι άλλα, αλλά μου λέει ότι πέρασα τις 10 ερωτήσεις την ημέρα. Νιώθω ότι η ζωή μου περιστοιχίζεται από περιορισμούς...


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Με την ευκαιρία, η *Ελληνομάθεια* τα έχει και τα τρία. Δεν έχει μόνο το _συνεργάτιδων_ της δημοτικής.


----------



## surfmadpig (Sep 28, 2011)

Το "συνεργάτιδων" ακούγεται πολύ καλύτερο από τα υπόλοιπα κατά τη γνώμη μου. Δε λέω πως είναι πιο σωστό, απλά σαν ήχος...


----------



## hellex (Sep 28, 2011)

2 προς 1!!! Κατοχυρώθηκε η γενική πληθυντικού για τη λέξη "συνεργάτις" στη νεοελληνική. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους.



> Palavra
> Επίσης, και διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, νομίζω ότι το συνεργάτις δεν είναι λέξη της κοινής νεοελληνικής, αλλά της καθαρεύουσας, επομένως πρέπει να διορθώσουμε τον τίτλο.



Επειδή και εγώ Α' Δέσμη ήμουν (Μαθηματικά,Φυσική,Χημεία και Έκθεση), θα σου πώ μόνο ότι ύστερα από μια μικρή έρευνα, στο google, που έκανα η λέξη "συνεργάτις" στην αρχαία ελληνική υπήρχε.
Σου παραθέτω το εύρημά μου. 
http://books.google.com/books?id=7ztEAAAAcAAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=inauthor:%22Teodorico+Morello%22&hl=el&ei=LxiDTtaIBMWOswbC37moDg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CC8Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false
Θα δεις ότι στη σελίδα 365 υπάρχει η λέξη "εργάτις" με παραπομπή που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί στο αρχαίο κείμενο και στη σελίδα 936 η λέξη "συνεργάτις" ως θηλυκό της λέξης "συνεργάτης". 
Συμπληρωματικά θα πω ότι, αν και έχω παραμπομπή "posted" σε άλλο "thread", θα περιμένω αν μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να μας δώσει περαιτέρω διευκρίνηση σ' αυτό ώστε να λυθεί πλήρως η απορία σου.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2011)

hellex said:


> Επειδή και εγώ Α' Δέσμη ήμουν (Μαθηματικά,Φυσική,Χημεία και Έκθεση), θα σου πώ μόνο ότι ύστερα από μια μικρή έρευνα, στο google, που έκανα η λέξη "συνεργάτις" στην αρχαία ελληνική υπήρχε.


Δεν διαφωνώ, γιατί δεν ξέρω. Εγώ λέω ότι δεν υπάρχει στη νέα ελληνική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2011)

Η παραπομπή που δίνεις, hellex, δεν οδηγεί πουθενά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Να τα πω με δικά μου λόγια: ο Φίλων και ο Ευσέβιος έχουν τον πληθυντικό _συνεργάτιδες_. Αν είχαν ονομαστική ενικού, θα έλεγαν _η συνεργάτις_. Αυτός είναι τύπος της αρχαίας και της καθαρεύουσας. Στη νεοελληνική έχουμε τον λόγιο τύπο _συνεργάτιδα_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2011)

Όταν λέτε ότι έτσι ήταν στα αρχαία, σε ποια ακριβώς αρχαία; Επειδή στο TLG δεν βρίσκω τίποτα άλλο από ένα και μοναδικό "συνεργάτιδες ειρήνης" σε εκκλησιαστικό κείμενο (όχι και το απαύγασμα του αντιπροσωπευτικού δείγματος).


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Ο Φίλων (δικό του είναι) είναι των ελληνιστικών χρόνων, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία. Οι _εργάτιδες_ είναι στον Ηρόδοτο και τον Αριστοτέλη. Κολλάει κανείς στο _συν_; Είναι ή δεν είναι το _εργάτις_ ή το _συνεργάτις_ τύπος της αρχαίας και της καθαρεύουσας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2011)

Ομολογώ πως δεν σκέφτηκα να ψάξω για εργάτιδες, αλλά αυτό το επιχείρημα παρασέρνει και τις εργάτριες.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2011)

Ελληγεννή, η σχετική συζήτηση είχε ξεκινήσει από εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9589-Καρυάτιδων-ή-Καρυατίδων&p=118039&viewfull=1#post118039.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Πού τις παρασέρνει; Αρχίζει να έχει ενδιαφέρον το θέμα. 

Μη με ρωτήσεις πότε άρχισαν να κυκλοφορούν οι _εργάτριες_, αλλά δεν τις βρίσκουμε στα παλιά κείμενα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2011)

Μπορεί να μην βρίσκουμε εργάτριες σε παλιά κείμενα γιατί δεν υπήρχαν εργάτριες σε παλιές εποχές. Όταν λες "παλιά", τι εννοείς; Εγώ πάντως, ακούγοντας "εργάτιδες" καταλαβαίνω "εργάτηδες".

Ώρες είναι να δούμε και καμμιά ακροβάτιδα.:mellow:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2011)

Ποιος ζήτησε ακροβάτιδα; (Περισσότερες γκουγκλιές από την ακροβάτρια.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπορεί να μην βρίσκουμε εργάτριες σε παλιά κείμενα γιατί δεν υπήρχαν εργάτριες σε παλιές εποχές.


Στα παλιά κείμενα (του TLG, αρχαία και μεσαιωνικά), όπου υπάρχουν μερικές ντουζίνες _εργάτιδες_, δεν υπάρχουν _εργάτριες_.


----------



## meidei (Sep 29, 2011)

οι συνεργάτριες, των συνεργάτριων.
Ποτέ δεν θα καταλάβω τι κόλλημα έχετε με την μετακίνηση του τόνου στην Ελλάδα. Έτσι όπως πάτε θα εξαφανίσετε την γενική επειδή σας ξενίζει ο τονισμός της.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2011)

Πώς το εννοείς; 
Κανένας δεν λέει *_συνεργάτριων_. Όλοι λένε _συνεργατριών_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 29, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ποιος ζήτησε ακροβάτιδα; (Περισσότερες γκουγκλιές από την ακροβάτρια.)


 
Σχεδόν. Μιας που ξέρω τα τερτίπια του γκούγκλη, επισήμως αναφέρω ότι οι ακροβάτιδες είναι μια στάλα περισσότερες (852 αντί 733). Ωστόσο οι περισσότερες αναφορές είναι στην "ακροβάτιδα Ιρλανδία", αναπαραγωγή του ίδιου κειμένου· ακόμη κι αν τις μετρήσουμε, οι μοναδικές ευρέσεις είναι 209 αντί 239 (ο γκούγκλης βγάζει συνολικό αριθμό ευρέσεων, όχι μοναδικές ευρέσεις). 446 βγάζει η ακροβάτις (161,000 με τις επαναλήψεις).


----------



## meidei (Sep 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Πώς το εννοείς;
> Κανένας δεν λέει *_συνεργάτριων_. Όλοι λένε _συνεργατριών_.


 
Σε παρακαλώ, σε παρακαλώ. Μη μου βάζεις αστερίσκους έτσι εύκολα 
Εδώ, αν πεις συνεργατριών, θα σε πάρουν μετά των πετρών.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2011)

Πάλι θα κοιμηθώ σοφότερος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 29, 2011)

Άλλη μια απόδειξη ότι τα κυπριακά είναι ελληνική γλώσσα και όχι ελληνική διάλεκτος.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2011)

meidei said:


> Έτσι όπως πάτε θα εξαφανίσετε την γενική επειδή σας ξενίζει ο τονισμός της.


Μην το γελάς καθόλου — είναι το βασικότερο επιχείρημα στις λέξεις "χωρίς γεν. πληθ.". :)


----------



## hellex (Sep 30, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η παραπομπή που δίνεις, hellex, δεν οδηγεί πουθενά.



Εννοείς ότι δεν ανοίγει το link ή δεν ισχύουν τα όσα λέει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2011)

Εννοούσα ότι ο σύνδεσμος οδηγούσε στην προμετωπίδα του βιβλίου (όπως μπορείς να διαπιστώσεις πατώντας πάνω του).


----------



## hellex (Sep 30, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εννοούσα ότι ο σύνδεσμος οδηγούσε στην προμετωπίδα του βιβλίου (όπως μπορείς να διαπιστώσεις πατώντας πάνω του).



Είχα και τη διευκρίνηση για άμεση μεταφορά στη σελίδα που αναφέρεται στο "εργάτις" και "συνεργάτις". 
Είναι πιό σαφές μετά τα αποσπάσματα που σου παρέθεσα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2011)

Λάθος μου. Πάτησα κατευθείαν στον σύνδεσμο χωρίς να προσέξω ότι έδινες και τις σελίδες.


----------



## hellex (Sep 30, 2011)

Λάθη συμβαίνουν σε όλους μας. Ακόμα και τα σφάλματα δεν τα αντιμετωπίζουμε με επιείκεια;

Όμως αν εξαιρέσεις τη Zazula που με βοήθησε με τη παραπομπή της δεν έχω τα αρχαία κείμενα που αναφέρει για να επιβεβαιώσω την ύπαρξη των παραπομπών. :angel:
Αν μπορεί ας βοηθήσει κάποιος και σε αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2011)

*Ο* Zazula... :)

Επειδή η συζήτηση χαοτίκεψε, μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να ανακεφαλαιώσεις ως προς το τι αναζητάς ακόμη;

Είδαμε ότι στα νέα ελληνικά υπάρχουν τρεις τύποι: συνεργάτιδα, συνεργάτισσα, συνεργάτρια και είδαμε την κλίση τους από την Ελληνομάθεια (#4). Μάθαμε και την κυπριακή γενική πληθυντικού της συνεργάτριας (#18).

Είδαμε ότι το Λεξισκόπιο (μάλλον κακώς) δεν έχει τύπους γεν. πληθ.

Είδαμε ότι στα αρχαία υπήρχαν οι θηλυκοί τύποι εργάτις, συνεργάτις. Δεν βρήκαμε πουθενά σε αρχαίο κείμενο τη γεν. πληθ. συνεργατιδών (ή άλλον τύπο), χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι ο τύπος δεν υπήρχε. Απλώς ξέρουμε ότι δεν έχει διασωθεί.

Τι έχει μείνει ακόμη ανοιχτό;


----------



## hellex (Sep 30, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Ο* Zazula... :)



Λάθος μου από απροσεξία κοιτάζοντας μόνο το βιντεάκι! Ελπίζω από τα "συγχωρητέα". 


> Τι έχει μείνει ακόμη ανοιχτό;



Εκείνο που ρωτώ είναι αν το forum, από την εμπειρία του, μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει ότι τα αρχαία κείμενα που αναφέρονται στο σύνδεσμο που έδωσα για το "εργάτις" και το "συνεργάτις" υπάρχουν.

Ιδιαίτερα το "γλώσσα μεν αργόν, χείρα δ' είχον εργάτιν"


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2011)

hellex said:


> Ιδιαίτερα το "γλώσσα μεν αργόν, χείρα δ' είχον εργάτιν"



Ἐσθλοῦ πατρὸς παῖ, καὐτὸς ὢν νέος ποτὲ / γλῶσσαν μὲν ἀργόν, χεῖρα δ' εἶχον ἐργάτιν·

Βεβαίως και υπάρχουν. Αυτό είναι από τον _Φιλοκτήτη_ του Σοφοκλή. Το λέει ο Οδυσσέας στον Νεοπτόλεμο. Και δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία για τα υπόλοιπα.


----------



## hellex (Oct 1, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ἐσθλοῦ πατρὸς παῖ, καὐτὸς ὢν νέος ποτὲ / γλῶσσαν μὲν ἀργόν, χεῖρα δ' εἶχον ἐργάτιν·
> 
> Βεβαίως και υπάρχουν. Αυτό είναι από τον _Φιλοκτήτη_ του Σοφοκλή. Το λέει ο Οδυσσέας στον Νεοπτόλεμο. Και δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία για τα υπόλοιπα.




Καλό μήνα και σας Ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ. Μήπως σας είναι εύκολο να μου εξηγήσετε και τι ακριβώς σημαίνει;


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2011)

Son of a father so noble, I, too, in my youth once had a slow tongue and an active hand.
http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus:text:1999.01.0194:card=86


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2011)

Γενναίου άντρα γιε, ήταν μια εποχή, στα νιάτα μου, που η γλώσσα μου ήταν μαζεμένη αλλά τα χέρια μου έβγαζαν δουλειά·

(Πολύ) ελεύθερη μετάφραση, λοξοκοιτάζοντας κι από αυτό το αγγλικό: _Son of brave sire, time was when I too, in my youth, had a slow tongue and a ready hand_


----------



## hellex (Oct 1, 2011)

Τι να πω! Είμαι υπόχρεη και στους δυό σας. 
Απίστευτο μεν αλλά μου ήταν πιό εύκολο να μεταφράσω το Αγγλικό κείμενο παρά το αρχαίο Ελληνικό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2011)

hellex said:


> Απίστευτο μεν αλλά μου ήταν πιο εύκολο να μεταφράσω το Αγγλικό κείμενο παρά το αρχαίο Ελληνικό.


Πού είναι το απίστευτο; Πόσα χρόνια έχεις σπουδάσει τα αγγλικά σε σχέση με τα αρχαία ελληνικά; Πόσοι εδώ μέσα (ή στην Ελλάδα ολόκληρη) ξέρουν καλύτερα αρχαία ελληνικά από αγγλικά;


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γενναίου άντρα γιε, ήταν μια εποχή, στα νιάτα μου, που η γλώσσα μου ήταν μαζεμένη αλλά τα χέρια μου έβγαζαν δουλειά·
> 
> (Πολύ) ελεύθερη μετάφραση, λοξοκοιτάζοντας κι από αυτό το αγγλικό: _Son of brave sire, time was when I too, in my youth, had a slow tongue and a ready hand_


 
Για να μην τ' αφήσουμε ξεκρέμαστο όμως:

νῦν δ᾽ εἰς ἔλεγχον ἐξιὼν ὁρῶ βροτοῖς 
τὴν γλῶσσαν, οὐχὶ τἄργα, πάνθ᾽ ἡγουμένην.
http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus:text:1999.01.0193:card=86

τώρα όμως, σύμφωνα με τις εμπειρίες μου, βλέπω ότι στους θνητούς
η γλώσσα, όχι τα έργα, κυβερνάει τα πάντα

Αγγλιστί, εδώ ολόκληρο από τον Richard Jebb:
Son of a father so noble, I, too, in my youth once had a slow tongue and an active hand. 
But now that I have come forth to the test, I see that the tongue, not action, is what masters everything among men.

Φυσικά, στο βοήθημα των αγγλικών κατέφυγα κι εγώ, γιατί από τα αρχαία τη γενική εικόνα κατάφερα να ψυχανεμιστώ και είχα αμφιβολίες.


----------



## hellex (Oct 1, 2011)

Θυμάμαι, όταν πρωτοχρησιμοποίησα υπολογιστή επέλεξα το μενού στα Αγγλικά πράγμα που και σήμερα προτιμώ, για να έχω καθημερινή σχέση με την Αγγλική. 
Σε σχέση με τα αρχαία Ελληνικά που διδάχτηκα μόνο δύο χρόνια και ήμουν εξαιρετικά τυχερή γιατί είχα μια πολύ καλή καθηγήτρια που πραγματικά με έκανε να τα λατρέψω.

Παρά ταύτα, νομίζω ότι με τη βοήθεια του κειμένου που διάβασα στην Αγγλική και τη βοήθειά σας στη μετάφραση στη νεοελληνική, θα απέδιδα τώρα το "αργόν", που με ξένισε στη φράση όταν το πρωτοείδα, ως μειλίχιος.

Βέβαια και το "εργάτιν" δε γνωρίζω ακόμη αν είναι επίθετο δηλαδή μεταφράζεται ως "εργατική χείρα" ή ουσιαστικό δηλαδή "χείρα εργάτρια".


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2011)

Είναι ουσιαστικό σε θέση επιθέτου, με τη σημασία «εργατικός, δραστήριος». Στο λεξικό του Πάπυρου, στο λήμμα _εργάτης_ έχει παράδειγμα με το αρσενικό, από τον Αριστοφάνη: «καίτοι γ’ ἐστί σώφρων κἀργάτης».


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2011)

nickel said:


> I, too, in my youth once had [...] an active hand.


Περιττό να πω τι κατάλαβα εγώ με το «active hand» που είχε νέος, γιατί θα κατακρημνίσω το επίπεδο...


----------

